# Eyebrows installed...



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

not totally done, still need a few more coats and some clear coat, but heres the idea... and my corner light is all fogged because its been raining for the last 2 weeks or so, which is why I havnet had time to install these, and also why I want to get rid of these corners.... -James


----------



## whiteb14 (Jul 7, 2002)

damn james they look sweet! who did u get em from again?? my lucino corners get fogged up at times but not like that!! holla back... 

btw... ur a bad influence i want different rims now!


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

hehe... got them from scortchin200sx's buddy Jermain at vision2c.com or composite creations or stoopid parts... I think they really dont know waht to call themselves yet. -James


----------



## PHILLY-KID (Jun 28, 2002)

They look good. I emailed him cause I have to get a pair


----------



## Sentrixx (Apr 30, 2002)

how much?


----------



## G_Funk013 (Jul 9, 2002)

Its looking good. :thumbup:


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Yea, they look really nice.

So, what is up with your corner?


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

has a 2" hairline crack in it, gets moisture in easy.


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Damn, that sucks 

The "brows" look good though


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

nice look with the eyebrows.

wonder if a clear epoxy, or even clear silicone would seal that crack up......just do it really thin, maybe apply with a toothpick er something of the such, and just enough to seal it..........a thought


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

heres the crack


----------



## Rama (Mar 8, 2003)

excellent addition to the car that third pic shows your car off nicely


----------



## Sentra96816 (Aug 23, 2003)

looking good with the eyebrows,.(that's a bummer as far as the corner)!!! .jsut waiiting for mine to come in from Jermaine.......along with Liuspeeds stealth headlights....I cant wait!!!!


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

nice job mang.


----------



## andre (Apr 30, 2002)

Get clearer pics . Where in NY are you....I know its upstate, but I dont mind taking a ride up there....I'm free on Monday.  PM me or something so we can link up.


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

lol, Plattsburgh NY... its about 20 minutes from canada... still interested in making the ride?

Actually I'm at school there, when I'm home im in middletown which is probably about 1 hour north of you.


----------



## andre (Apr 30, 2002)

Whoa...thats a little far to come see some eyebrows.


----------



## GTRsentra (Jul 10, 2003)

where can i get some eyebrows for my car 96 exe


----------



## Sentra96816 (Aug 23, 2003)

Hey talk to Scorchn200sx,,..he has a friend by the name of Jermaine who makes those sweet eyebrows,..I just ordered mine about a week and half ago and are expecting them anytime soon... [email protected] is his email.


----------



## GTRsentra (Jul 10, 2003)

like how much are the eyebrows


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

email [email protected] for a price on the brows... mine were a little more then 99 bucks shipped, but a little less then 101 shipped IIRC.


----------



## stealthb14 (Apr 30, 2002)

I got a set of CF eyebrows for my B14 ... at Mossy, which was donated by Jermaine and his buddies at Composite Creations. I'm just waiting to get my headlights then I'll install them.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

if u ever get your headlights ya slacker ! 

j/k


----------

